# MF 1135 priority valve



## blcallen (Aug 27, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about MF priority valves? I gave a little bit of history in my thread MF 1135 Hydraulics, but so far no one has given my any ideas of what to do. I believe I have a piece of crud stuck in an oriface in side the priority valve. I have soaked it in brake cleaner, carb cleaner, and tried blowing from both ends with up to 170 lbs of air, and nothing moves. Any other ideas of what to do, or is there supposed to be a way oil moves thru it. It is only slightly restricted in one line to the steering, and not at all to the line going back to the reservoir. The first pic is of the outside of the priority valve showing the ports. The next two shows inside the intake, observe the 2 fair size holes, one going to the return, the other to the steering. The small holes in back go to the steering, brakes, and one more thing, I'm not sure of. The last pic shows inside that port, at a needle or ball valve. Suggestions, other than a box of dynamite would be appreciated. I guess if you could tell me where to get the box it might be too. I'm thinking about just putting it back together and running it. Brakes and steering are overrated.


----------



## scott.vowles68 (10 mo ago)

blcallen said:


> Does anyone know anything about MF priority valves? I gave a little bit of history in my thread MF 1135 Hydraulics, but so far no one has given my any ideas of what to do. I believe I have a piece of crud stuck in an oriface in side the priority valve. I have soaked it in brake cleaner, carb cleaner, and tried blowing from both ends with up to 170 lbs of air, and nothing moves. Any other ideas of what to do, or is there supposed to be a way oil moves thru it. It is only slightly restricted in one line to the steering, and not at all to the line going back to the reservoir. The first pic is of the outside of the priority valve showing the ports. The next two shows inside the intake, observe the 2 fair size holes, one going to the return, the other to the steering. The small holes in back go to the steering, brakes, and one more thing, I'm not sure of. The last pic shows inside that port, at a needle or ball valve. Suggestions, other than a box of dynamite would be appreciated. I guess if you could tell me where to get the box it might be too. I'm thinking about just putting it back together and running it. Brakes and steering are overrated.


Hi Bicallen
I have the exact same problem, did you find a solution. Thanks Scott


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a pretty old thread. You may want to start a new post of your own and ask the question or describe the issue. You may get more help that way.
Cheers


----------

